# Delete network alias



## timypcr (Feb 2, 2017)

I created a bad alias when attempting to setup networking for a jail.

I ran


```
ifconfig bce0 alias 192.168.1.111 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.4.255
```

when I should have done this


```
ifconfig bce0 alias 192.168.4.111 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.4.255
```

I've corrected the problem but ifconfig shows the mistake.


```
root@bsd04:~ # ifconfig

bce0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500

options=c01bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>

ether 00:21:9b:9a:6e:f1

inet 192.168.4.208 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.4.255

inet 192.168.4.112 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.4.255

inet 192.168.4.113 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.4.255

inet 192.168.4.114 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.4.255

inet 192.168.1.13 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.4.255
```


I am having trouble removing the bad entry


```
root@bsd04:~ # ifconfig inet delete 192.168.1.13

ifconfig: interface inet does not exist
```


Suggestions?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2017)

`ifconfig bce0 inet 192.168.1.13 netmask 0xffffff00 delete`


----------



## timypcr (Feb 2, 2017)

That makes sense. Thanks SirDice!


----------

